# Torn pectoral muscles... (also in NL)



## BorgRae (1 December 2011)

Hi all,

Has anyone had a horse with a torn pectoral muscle? It turns out my lad has done exactly this  God knows how, but the physio said, he probably did the splits in the field one day?! 

The muscle has detached from the sternum, and has torn in the middle, where the right and left side would join. The physio did some laser treatment last night, and we'll be getting scans done this week, and she'll be coming once a week to do more laser treatment...

But I just wanted to hear if you've had any similar experiences of this? He's not lame at all, just in pain in his chest, and in his neck, where he is compensating for his chest.

I'd just like to know what to expect, i.e. recovery time, and if it will affect him in the future? I know all horses are different, but thought it may give me some reassurance or a heads up?! 

...Also, please send lots of get well wishes to my boy  I feel so bad for him

Thank you all!! x x x


----------



## LucyPriory (1 December 2011)

My old horse had that and the tearing extended into trapezius as well.  Recovered to a good working life, but one forelimb minutely shorter than the other.  Kept barefoot she was sound with one hoof always a bit taller than the other.  Shod or messed with made her lame.  

Current horse has had her pecs macerated.  Looks like half a dozen blows with the end of a small bore pole.  Took ages to heal properly but she is ok so long as worked regularly.  If she gets more than a few days off her right fore gets 'stuck' and we have to gently unstick it with careful exercises.


----------



## BorgRae (1 December 2011)

LucyPriory said:



			My old horse had that and the tearing extended into trapezius as well.  Recovered to a good working life, but one forelimb minutely shorter than the other.  Kept barefoot she was sound with one hoof always a bit taller than the other.  Shod or messed with made her lame.  

Current horse has had her pecs macerated.  Looks like half a dozen blows with the end of a small bore pole.  Took ages to heal properly but she is ok so long as worked regularly.  If she gets more than a few days off her right fore gets 'stuck' and we have to gently unstick it with careful exercises.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this. We are worried that he has damaged his trapezius muscle as it is very sore 

However, my physio gave me some massage techniques to do every day on his neck and shoulders (as she's worreid about muscle wastage on his left shoulder as well!) to try and ease the tension, so hopefully that will help.

He's shod at the moment and isn't lame, but I've arranged a joint meeting with the physio and the farrier together as the phyio mentioned that he might need special shoes?! (he's bare behind, but has to have front shoes on... can't think of the technical reason, but it's to keep his feet the right shape I think?!?!)

I'm really pleased that yours made a full recovery  That gives me some hope!! Thank you again for the reply!

Anybody else got similar experiences?


----------



## Pink_Lady (1 December 2011)

Firstly sending speedy get well vibes to your horse.

My boy tore his pectoral muscle a few years ago .... a large swelling appeared between his chest and by his elbow but there was never any signs of lameness, neither did it appear particularly sore to the touch.   The vet suggested treating it with an ultrasound machine which I did - you can hire these - and he came back into work and has been fine since.  There is still a very slight swelling on the sight of the original tear but if you didn't know to look for it, probably wouldn't notice it at all.

Good luck and hope your horse gets well soon


----------



## BorgRae (1 December 2011)

Pink_Lady said:



			Firstly sending speedy get well vibes to your horse.

My boy tore his pectoral muscle a few years ago .... a large swelling appeared between his chest and by his elbow but there was never any signs of lameness, neither did it appear particularly sore to the touch.   The vet suggested treating it with an ultrasound machine which I did - you can hire these - and he came back into work and has been fine since.  There is still a very slight swelling on the sight of the original tear but if you didn't know to look for it, probably wouldn't notice it at all.

Good luck and hope your horse gets well soon
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, that's a relief that he made a full recovery, thank you for letting me know! It's good to hear that other horses with similar stories made it through ok  

My physio said that she would also be doing ultrasound and heat treatment (little pads that pulse?! ...I'm so technical! ), but he also needs the laser treatment as well, which I think is to try and mend the tear?! ... I pretty much blanked out most of what she was saying while she was there with worry, I should have got a tape recorder!!

Thanks again for the get well vibes  and thank you for sharing your experience!


----------



## wyrdsister (1 December 2011)

Life partner mare did this when she was about 4 years old by running into a tree that had fallen down during the night, little genius that she is  We'd just moved yards and she was going through a real 'fearsome fours' phase, so she was hideous on box-rest, throwing herself around, trying to jump out, going bolt upright if anyone but me tried to handle her. She survived, with no lasting damage. 

Laser treatment, several weeks box rest (or in our case restricted turn-out in a stable-sized paddock - much safer!), then walking in hand to build her back up gradually did the trick. Given how much of an utter nut she was during the rest period (truly, truly horrible. She's never behaved like that before or since), my experience of torn pecs is that the odds of recovery are pretty good!

Best of luck with your beastie!


----------



## BorgRae (1 December 2011)

wyrdsister said:



			Life partner mare did this when she was about 4 years old by running into a tree that had fallen down during the night, little genius that she is  We'd just moved yards and she was going through a real 'fearsome fours' phase, so she was hideous on box-rest, throwing herself around, trying to jump out, going bolt upright if anyone but me tried to handle her. She survived, with no lasting damage. 

Laser treatment, several weeks box rest (or in our case restricted turn-out in a stable-sized paddock - much safer!), then walking in hand to build her back up gradually did the trick. Given how much of an utter nut she was during the rest period (truly, truly horrible. She's never behaved like that before or since), my experience of torn pecs is that the odds of recovery are pretty good!

Best of luck with your beastie!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!!

Malakai is a bit of a monkey (to say the least) at the best of times if he doesn't get enough turn out  so I am pretty much expecting a similar experience to what you have mentioned with your mare. The Physio said box rest with some walking in hand, however, she did say he could have minimal turnout, but with no other horses so he doesn't fool around!! ... As that's how he probably did it in the first place 

Must admit, the YO's have been fab and have organised a really small paddock with plenty of grass, that he can just graze on for an hour or 2 to get him out, and he can still see the others so should be ok. Fingers crossed it's not really big enough for him to go "mental" in and so won't cause any damage, although, bless him, if he wants to run, buck and fart, he will!!

I have high hopes though if your mare made a full recovery!! Glad to hear the laser treatment works, that's a relief.

Thank you for your reply!! Much appreciated


----------

